# Kongs?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm preparing for Bisou's arrival next week and I bought a little puppy kong today. I've never used one before, so what goes in there besides hard kibble-ish snacks? Which probably just fall out very quickly....

I've read peanut butter, cream cheese or honey. Are these things okay to give a dog? I thought I've read that honey was a toxin to dogs? Also don't these things get really messy?? It sounds like a mess everywhere, no? Does anyone have any other recommendations?

Thank you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually do a mix of things and freeze it. So maybe a little peanut butter, some cookies or kibble, bit more peanut butter, etc. and the very end gets a light layer of peanut butter. You can do the same mix up with dog food, mashed bananas, yogurt, etc.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks! 
Do you fill it up all the way? When it's frozen, is the rubber part not too hard for the dog's teeth?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, I fill up the smallest size kong. This replaces part of a meal for my dogs. No problem with freezing it. It takes them longer to eat and is less mess. Squeeze cheese though gross is another favorite of mine, frozen of course.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've used a "Puppy Kong" (the smallest one) and put it in the freezer with dry food or treats in the smallest end, and topped with with wet food to the opening. 

I gave it to him just when I was going out the door and going to work. If it was not frozen he would have eaten it too quickly.

I found that wet food etc, got stuck in the smallest end and he could never reach it (although that is probalby the idea but it was wasted I thought).


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we love the little sticks that they sell - the keep Hunter busy and in a pinch its quick and not messy (like for in the car!).


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i put small treats in there before..but Mia was never too into it..so I gave up on it and went the Flossie route instead.


----------

